# R35 Rear Bumper



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm looking for a 2009-2016 UK Rear bumper, I don't need the lower diffuser.
Also without the parking sensor holes and in good condition paint is okay as it will be resprayed but no cracks dents and all the clips intact


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi detox

I will have one by the end of month for sale if you don***8217;t get fixed up before.

I notice in your signature your from Cornwall, you did***8217;nt by any chance by one from me before, maybe last year?

Thanks

Richard


----------

